# Nous faisons peur !



## tantoillane (3 Janvier 2009)

Je viens soudainement de prendre conscience de quelque chose de très grave en naviguant sur le forum. Le domaine de l'informatique n'attire pas du tout les filles ! Et pour preuve : PHILIPS n'hésite pas à faire de la pub pour ses rasoirs sur notre forum tant il est sûr d'y trouver le public recherché ! Plus grave encore : Nous avons passé cette année la barre des moins de 5% de filles dans mon école d'ingé (électronique) 

Je crois qu'il est largement temps d'intéresser ces demoiselles à notre domaine, et pour cela je propose de rassembler ici les meilleurs idées  

à vous la parole 

:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2009)

Qui te dis que je ne me rase pas!!!


----------



## JPTK (4 Janvier 2009)

Merde ma copine est une geek, accro au mac, elle est en master de physique chimie, que dois-je faire ?


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

et bien reste avec elle


----------



## meskh (4 Janvier 2009)

Des bannières de photos de Jaipatoukompri au meilleur de sa forme ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

Enlevez vos fonds d'écran porno et avalez votre salive, elle coule jusque par terre.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2009)

Arrêter d'en parler ?


----------



## duracel (4 Janvier 2009)

Ça devient rasoir par ici....   :rateau:


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

d'en parler... pas intéressant... mieux vaut l'action


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Janvier 2009)

c'est normal que ca n'attire pas les filles, elles préfères trainer avec leurs copines sur msn.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Janvier 2009)

J'aime bien les geeks, moi :mouais:. J'ai même failli sortir avec un, à une époque :love:


----------



## meskh (4 Janvier 2009)

P'tet que les filles n'étalent pas leur science dans les forums, elles trouvent leur solutions partout sur le oueb, laissant les gars dans leurs débats puérils


----------



## JPTK (4 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Des bannières de photos de Jaipatoukompri au meilleur de sa forme ?



Elle ou moi sur les photos ?  On a tous les 2 la grippe alors on est pas jolis à voir, déjà que d'habitude c'est pas Brad et Angelina, alors là c'est plutôt la famille Adams :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je viens soudainement de prendre conscience de quelque chose de très grave en naviguant sur le forum. Le domaine de l'informatique n'attire pas du tout les filles ! Et pour preuve : PHILIPS n'hésite pas à faire de la pub pour ses rasoirs sur notre forum tant il est sûr d'y trouver le public recherché ! Plus grave encore : Nous avons passé cette année la barre des moins de 5% de filles dans mon école d'ingé (électronique)
> 
> Je crois qu'il est largement temps d'intéresser ces demoiselles à notre domaine, et pour cela je propose de rassembler ici les meilleurs idées
> 
> ...



La pub pour les rasoirs, c'est rien. A une époque on avait droit à de la pub pour un site de rencontre gay.
Véridique.


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> (...) et pour cela je propose de rassembler ici les meilleures idées
> 
> (...)


Vous faîtes pas de mal, non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

Rien que d'avoir créer ce fil, 3 demoiselles (et qui plus est, charmantes) sont venues écrire quelques mots...

C'est déjà pas mal!


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2009)

On est très bien entre mecs


----------



## meskh (4 Janvier 2009)

La mouette a dit:


> On est très bien entre mecs



au moins on se comprend


----------



## bene44 (4 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> au moins on se comprend



oui ça c'est sur!!!!


----------



## JPTK (4 Janvier 2009)

nan mais les filles des fois tu peux même avoir des discussions intéressantes avec elles, véridique !


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

tout dépend du sujet... et si elles ont besoin de toi par la suite ...


----------



## meskh (4 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> tout dépend du sujet... et si elles ont besoin de toi par la suite ...



oh non pas de mauvais esprit, c'est pas comme ça une fille


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

non, non, c'est sur tu as raison, elles ne sont pas comme ça


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je viens soudainement de prendre conscience de quelque chose de très grave en naviguant sur le forum. Le domaine de l'informatique n'attire pas du tout les filles ! Et pour preuve : PHILIPS n'hésite pas à faire de la pub pour ses rasoirs sur notre forum tant il est sûr d'y trouver le public recherché ! Plus grave encore : Nous avons passé cette année la barre des moins de 5% de filles dans mon école d'ingé (électronique)
> 
> Je crois qu'il est largement temps d'intéresser ces demoiselles à notre domaine, et pour cela je propose de rassembler ici les meilleurs idées
> 
> ...



ah, non c'est pas pour ça, je ne me suis pas rasé depuis 2 semaines  ça coûte trop cher les rasoirs 



odré a dit:


> Enlevez vos fonds d'écran porno et avalez votre salive, elle coule jusque par terre.



j'ai une plage charentaise  en noir et blanc au mois de mars


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

les filles aussi


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> les filles aussi



ça dépend ou  

ce sujet est au poil ....  

mais bon, malgré tout ma taille de t-shirt est toujours M


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Janvier 2009)

Inventer l'ordinateur qui une fois par moi, devient totalement illogique, vous ouvres 35 fenêtres lorsque l'on clique une fois sur Safari.
En dehors de ses périodes, se met à pleurer pour un oui ou pour un non, 
Sélectionne les pop-ups de pubs pour faire griller la CB en shopping...

(ou arrêter cet humour merdique)


----------



## NicoBx (4 Janvier 2009)

Alors, du haut de ma (toute toute toute petite) grande expérience, les filles trainent pas sur les forums parce quand elles ont un problème informatique, il y a toujours au moins UN mec a qui la fille plait et qui va faire son possible pour l'aider, quitte à aller _lui_ chercher les solutions sur un fofo... 

Aussi simple que ça!

Mà môa j'là jamais fais... 

(et question pub, un coup j'ai Philips, un coup j'ai un réparateur mac sur Bordeaux ^^)


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> (ou arrêter cet humour merdique)



il vaut mieux 



NicoBx a dit:


> Alors, du haut de ma (toute toute toute petite) grande expérience, les filles trainent pas sur les forums parce quand elles ont un problème informatique, il y a toujours au moins UN mec a qui la fille plait et qui va faire son possible pour l'aider, quitte à aller _lui_ chercher les solutions sur un fofo...



nous vivons cela tout les jours


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

oui c'est un sujet au poil mais si l'on continue comme cela on va être rasé de près... a mon humble avis


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> oui c'est un sujet au poil mais si l'on continue comme cela on va être rasé de près... a mon humble avis



Amok ... n'est pas de mauvais poil


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

bien cela rassure de le savoir


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> bien cela rassure de le savoir



on va le trouvé ... rasoir sinon


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

bien on sera rasé de prés cette nuit, cool...


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> bien on sera rasé de prés cette nuit, cool...



c'est poilant


----------



## nemo77 (4 Janvier 2009)

je dirais même decoiffant


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> je dirais même decoiffant



on est aux poils, pas aux cheveux  c'est déso ... pilant


----------



## toys (4 Janvier 2009)

si s'est pour passer 3 ans d'étude avec un geek qui boutonne et qui ne parle que de son ordinateur et et des nouvelle puce 3K42X27 je pense qu'elle préffaire faire coiffeuse et secrétaire.


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2009)

NicoBx a dit:


> Alors, du haut de ma (toute toute toute petite) grande expérience, les filles trainent pas sur les forums parce quand elles ont un problème informatique, il y a toujours au moins UN mec a qui la fille plait et qui va faire son possible pour l'aider, quitte à aller _lui_ chercher les solutions sur un fofo...



Sympa pour les filles de nos forums. 
Trop moches pour obtenir de l'aide autour d'elles, hein ? :hein:
Ou marquées par un remarquable esprit d'indépendance, qui les fait, d'une part, acheter un Mac, et d'autre part venir trouver une solution en cet espace peuplé d'éclatants talents plutôt qu'auprès de leurs ami(e)s totalement à la ramasse ? 
Témoignages attendus sur-le-champ. :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Sympa pour les filles de nos forums.
> Trop moches pour obtenir de l'aide autour d'elles, hein ? :hein:
> Ou marquées par un remarquable esprit d'indépendance, qui les fait, d'une part, acheter un Mac, et d'autre part venir trouver une solution en cet espace peuplé d'éclatants talents plutôt qu'auprès de leurs ami(e)s totalement à la ramasse ?
> Témoignages attendus sur-le-champ. :love:



tu veux un vrai témoignage sur une macuseuse  ?

la dernière nana que j'ai dépanner était une petite anglais toute mimi :rose: sa machine c'est mise en veille profonde car son alim était HS, au réveil de la machine ... Limewire d'ouvert avec un fichier "double fuck" en téléchargement ... enjoy les macuseuse


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu veux un vrai témoignage sur une macuseuse  ?
> 
> la dernière nana que j'ai dépanner était une petite anglais toute mimi :rose: sa machine c'est mise en veille profonde car son alim était HS, au réveil de la machine ... Limewire d'ouvert avec un fichier "double fuck" en téléchargement ... enjoy les macuseuse


Tu vois l'anal partout.  
Les filles sont belles et pures. Sans doute avait-elle prêté le Macbook à son vicieux petit frère de 13 ans fan de JCVD et pas totalement au point sur l'orthographe.  
Et sinon, tu l'as laissée partir comme ça ? Tu as chopé toutes ses coordonnées mail/chat et lui a siphonné le disque dur, au moins ?


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Et sinon, tu l'as laissée partir comme ça ? Tu as chopé toutes ses coordonnées mail/chat et lui a siphonné le disque dur, au moins ?



Je suis un homme galant, monsieur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

A vrai dire je sais pas trop ce que je fous là 
Mon ordinateur fonctionne.


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je suis un homme galant, monsieur



Ah mais ceci n'empêche pas cela. Et le propos peut être fort bien tourné.
"Chère madame, permettez-moi de vous proposer une double pénétration avec Casimir". :rose:
Une belle occasion manquée. Bravo.  



odré a dit:


> A vrai dire je sais pas trop ce que je fous là



Nooooooooooooooooooon ?  
Faut pas trop l'ébruiter ; ça risquerait d'en surprendre plus d'un.


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Ah mais ceci n'empêche pas cela. Et le propos peut être fort bien tourné.
> "Chère madame, permettez-moi de vous proposer une double pénétration avec Casimir". :rose:



tu n'a qu'a me le débannir 



odré a dit:


> A vrai dire je sais pas trop ce que je fous là
> Mon ordinateur fonctionne.



il me semble que tirhum l'avais résumé en un dessin


----------



## Rez2a (4 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> enjoy les macuseuse



C'est pas que j'ai l'esprit mal tourné ou quoi, mais c'est le genre de mot qui peut prêter à confusion lorsqu'on le lit rapidement ou qu'on l'écrit sans faire attention en inversant deux lettres...


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu n'a qu'a me le débannir



Imagines-tu seulement la responsabilité qui m'incombe, et les drames qui s'annoncent, si ce forcené, doublé d'un obsédé patenté, venait à recouvrer la liberté ?
Imagines-tu le regard des victimes éplorées, qui en appelleraient à l'action vigoureuse de notre bienaimé président ?
Imagines-tu les lois qui, dans l'urgence médiatique, seraient décrétées par la suite : 


Obligation de maintenir enfermés tous les multi-pseudo, par des peines de sûreté incompréssibles.
Instauration d'un suivi psychologique longitudinal pour les bannis de plus d'un mois.
Peines plancher pour les trolleurs récidivistes (deux ans direct, sans sommation).
Pas de sortie avant d'avoir démontré sa capacité à produire un message intelligible dans les forums techniques (du style "zappe la Pram").
Relevé d'ADN sur tous les nouveaux inscrits pour détecter d'éventuels troubles du comportement.
Mise au point du principe de "bruleur de sujet / payeur de serveurs", pour dédommager MacGeneration des dommages infligés à ses beaux forums.
Fermeture brutale et définitive des petits forums de province (Linux, Développement web), afin de gagner en efficacité dans la modération.
Rétablissement de la peine de mort pour les robots spammeurs.
C'est moche.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

Surtout pour les robots spammeurs


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Inventer l'ordinateur qui une fois par *moi*, devient totalement illogique



Joli !


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> (...)
> il me semble que tirhum l'avais résumé en un dessin


Plaît-il ?!...


----------



## Grug (5 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Tu vois l'anal partout.
> Les filles sont belles et pures.



T'as oublié : roses à l'intérieur.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Janvier 2009)

M'enfin faut pt'être se méfier aussi des pseudo  qui ne c'est jamais trompé sur le genre d'un posteur 

[YOUTUBE]S5DVuITUt6I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je viens soudainement de prendre conscience de quelque chose de très grave en naviguant sur le forum. Le domaine de l'informatique n'attire pas du tout les filles ! Et pour preuve : PHILIPS n'hésite pas à faire de la pub pour ses rasoirs sur notre forum tant il est sûr d'y trouver le public recherché ! Plus grave encore : Nous avons passé cette année la barre des moins de 5% de filles dans mon école d'ingé (électronique)
> 
> Je crois qu'il est largement temps d'intéresser ces demoiselles à notre domaine, et pour cela je propose de rassembler ici les *meilleurs idées*
> 
> ...



Quelques idées : ici


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Imagines-tu seulement la responsabilité qui m'incombe, et les drames qui s'annoncent, si ce forcené, doublé d'un obsédé patenté, venait à recouvrer la liberté ?
> Imagines-tu le regard des victimes éplorées, qui en appelleraient à l'action vigoureuse de notre bienaimé président ?
> Imagines-tu les lois qui, dans l'urgence médiatique, seraient décrétées par la suite :
> 
> ...



mais non, ça ce passera comme dans le vrai monde


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> nan mais les filles des fois tu peux même avoir des discussions intéressantes avec elles



ou pas...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Janvier 2009)

Et pour les rasoirs Phillips, vous saurez, messieurs, que ces jambes fines, délicates et soyeuses que vous aimez tant à caresser de vos agréables mains sont le résultat d'efforts constants et de protocoles rigoureux impliquant, tantôt des rasoirs aux lames chirurgicales, tantôt des crèmes zé des cires parfumées


----------



## Craquounette (5 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> T'as oublié : roses à l'intérieur.



ou alors les filles Kinder :

brune à l'extérieur, blonde à l'intérieur et avec elles, il y a toujours une surprise...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> ou alors les filles Kinder :
> 
> brune à l'extérieur, blonde à l'intérieur et avec elles, il y a toujours une surprise...



Avec une notice explicative, dessinée


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Avec une notice explicative, dessinée


Nan ?!.....


----------



## Lamégère (5 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je viens soudainement de prendre conscience de quelque chose de très grave en naviguant sur le forum. Le domaine de l'informatique n'attire pas du tout les filles !


Peut être que le problème ne vient pas de l'informatique... 




> Et pour preuve : PHILIPS n'hésite pas à faire de la pub pour ses rasoirs sur notre forum tant il est sûr d'y trouver le public recherché !


Mouais les Philips c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux pour le maillot touffu 



> Plus grave encore : Nous avons passé cette année la barre des moins de 5% de filles dans mon école d'ingé (électronique)


Ca c'est terrible... je m'en remets à peine... 



> Je crois qu'il est largement temps d'intéresser ces demoiselles à notre domaine, et pour cela je propose de rassembler ici les meilleurs idées
> 
> à vous la parole
> 
> :love:



Ben ormis vous mettre tous en string et parler shopping et mise à feu de CB tout en étant au courant des derniers potins des magasines 'people", je vois pas, hein... Parce que nous les filles, c'est bien connu, on n'a rien dans le ciboulot et pis en plus on profite de nos charmes pour se faire dépanner en informatique... Par de beaux mâles pleins de testostérone, parce c'est bien connu les filles n'aiment que ça...

Sinon bonne année!


----------



## macdani (5 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> "Chère madame, permettez-moi de vous proposer une double pénétration avec Casimir". :rose:
> Une belle occasion manquée.
> Faut pas trop l'ébruiter ; ça risquerait d'en surprendre plus d'un.



Enfin un sujet instructif sur ce forum...
Je veux bien me proposer aussi...:rose:
Ce serai bien la 1ère fois que je me sentirai utile ici et où je pourrai venir en aide à quelqu'un!:love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Janvier 2009)

Je veux un homme intelligent, cultivé, qui ait un sens de l'humour aussi pourri que le mien, qui supporte des horaires pas possibles, et qui aime les ordinateurs.

Un geek haut de gamme, quoi 

NB : Casimirs s'abstenir


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je veux un homme intelligent, cultivé, qui ait un sens de l'humour aussi pourri que le mien, qui supporte des horaires pas possibles, et qui aime les ordinateurs.
> 
> Un geek haut de gamme, quoi
> 
> NB : Casimirs s'abstenir



je prend :love:


----------



## macdani (5 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je prend :love:



Moi je donne !:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je prend :love:


Tellement prévisible...


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je prend :love:



Même s'il faut te taper Clermont-Ferrand ?   
Et qu'obtient-on en retour ?



tirhum a dit:


> Tellement prévisible...



C'est pas toi qui as lancé la mode du sans correcteur, sans dico ?  
Tu fais des émules, ces derniers temps.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Même s'il faut te taper Clermont-Ferrand ?
> Et qu'obtient-on en retour ?



Mackie s'est déjà _tapé_ Clermont-Ferrand... 

C'était peu glorieux. :sick: Une image à jamais gravée dans ma mémoire... et dans ma bibliothèque iPhoto...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Même s'il faut te taper Clermont-Ferrand ?



Ca fait peur, en effet.

Ceux qui y sont allés s'en souviennent.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ceux qui y sont allés s'en souviennent.



Oui. Donc. Je confirme. :affraid: Manque le principal intéressé d'ailleurs.  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mackie s'est déjà _tapé_ Clermont-Ferrand...
> 
> C'était peu glorieux. :sick: Une image à jamais gravée dans ma mémoire...



Le propriétaire d'une BX qui fut blanche un jour en garde un souvenir cuisant également.
La truffade vomie ça part pas comme ça!


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le propriétaire d'une BX qui fut blanche un jour en garde un souvenir cuisant également.
> La truffade vomie ça part pas comme ça!



Le verre de rouge non plus, cela dit...


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> (...)
> C'est pas toi qui as lancé la mode du sans correcteur, sans dico ?
> Tu fais des émules, ces derniers temps.


Effectivement; c'est tout un art...


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mackie s'est déjà _tapé_ Clermont-Ferrand...
> 
> C'était peu glorieux. :sick: Une image à jamais gravée dans ma mémoire... et dans ma bibliothèque iPhoto...



Quelle ville a-t-il épargnée ?  
Il faudrait créer, pour l'histoire, un mashups Google Maps de ses plus beaux exploits.

*Le lieu* : Clermont-Ferrand
*La date* : 2000 et quelques années
*Ce qu'il a ingurgité* : Deux Leffe, un verre de rouge, une truffade
*Les traces* : Une BX blanche.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Quelle ville a-t-il épargnée ?
> Il faudrait créer, pour l'histoire, un mashups Google Maps de ses plus beaux exploits.
> 
> *Le lieu* : Clermont-Ferrand
> ...



bien que ça comme leffe :love: mais la truffade était un peu sec  c'est la faute de la truffade


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Quelle ville a-t-il épargnée ?
> Il faudrait créer, pour l'histoire, un mashups Google Maps de ses plus beaux exploits.
> 
> *Le lieu* : Clermont-Ferrand
> ...


Suffira de poster tout ça là-bas...
Un p'tit pot-pourri avec le "Tour" à venir...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est la faute de la truffade



Il est fou, lui...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Janvier 2009)

Vomir de la truffade qui, d'après les assiettes, venait de la taverne de maître Kanter, est un pêché inexpiable.

J'ai dit.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2009)

mais je suis pas croyant, donc ce n'est pas un pêché


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Vomir de la truffade qui, d'après les assiettes, venait de la taverne de maître Kanter, est un pêché inexpiable.
> 
> J'ai dit.






macinside a dit:


> mais je suis pas croyant, donc ce n'est pas un pêché


Saint-Kanter, priez pour lui. :afraid:


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Saint-Kanter, priez pour lui. :afraid:



tu ma banni aussi maître kanter


----------



## nemo77 (5 Janvier 2009)

tant que ce n'est que la truffade ce n'est pas grave... par contre les leffes et le rouge alors la gros péché... même pour un non croyant


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu ma banni aussi maître kanter



Mais qui n'a point tété banni par l'ange en rouge :afraid:

Même lui ?!




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

C'est terrrRRRRrrrible ! L'Apocalypse est sur nous !!!


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2009)

Dieu est sur Facebook, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Janvier 2009)

JE SAIS !!!

Tu es un ange, mais tu as banni Dieu.

Tu es donc Lucifer, ange déchu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> JE SAIS !!!
> 
> Tu es un ange, mais tu as banni Dieu.
> 
> Tu es donc Lucifer, ange déchu !!!



mais non, tu confonds: c'est Thérèse...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Vomir de la truffade qui, d'après les assiettes, venait de la taverne de maître Kanter, est un pêché inexpiable.
> 
> J'ai dit.


Nan c'était aux "Papilles".
Mais qui qu'il en soit, sache que Mackie vomit. Point.
Truffade ou pas.





MarieStockholm a dit:


> JE SAIS !!!


Non tu ne sais pas... 

Nioub!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Dieu est sur Facebook, c'est bien connu.


DocEvil tu veux-dire?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2009)

Qui?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qui?


Kate!


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Janvier 2009)

Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs, 

Pour clore ce sujet aussi intéressant que mal traité en 89 posts, je me permettrais de vous remettre en mémoire quelques paramètres essentiels à la compréhension de sa problématique.
Les filles ne viennent pas sur les forums informatiques pour une raison essentielle.
Mis à part un nombre très réduit d'individus mâles, tellement réduit qu'ils se réunissent en secte dans les catacombes de ce forum, ainsi qu'une poignée de photographes obsessionnels du cadrage, prompts à assécher toutes les rivières de la volupté pour immortaliser une mise en scène, les seuls geeks bons baiseurs n'appartenant pas aux catégories sus-définies ont été bannis de nos forums.
Les filles qui aiment s'envoyer en l'air le savent. Elles désertent les lieux.
Allez, la bise à Kate.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2009)

Et c'est là que je me demande si on a bien fait d'inviter le CCM à la cave...


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

Non, c'est très efficace. Depuis son arrivée, je ne peux plus ouvrir la moindre fenêtre la journée au boulot.


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et c'est là que je me demande si on a bien fait d'inviter le CCM à la cave...




Faut demander aux filles de la cave..


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

mado a dit:


> Faut demander aux filles de la cave..



Si c'est une référence à Tirhum, c'est très méchant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Non, c'est très efficace. Depuis son arrivée, je ne peux plus ouvrir la moindre fenêtre la journée au boulot.


Je le dis et je le répète, c'était une mauvaise idée d'inviter CCM. 


Et en plus, y'a plus de bière dans le frigo!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Dieu est sur Facebook, c'est bien connu.


Zut j'ai été grillé!


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Zut j'ai été grillé!



faisons une guerre de religion et changeons de Dieu


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> faisons une guerre de religion et changeons de Dieu


Allah est grand, Boudha et gros&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> faisons une guerre de religion et changeons de Dieu





Surtout que l'Originel est bien absent, ce qui est, convenez-en, plutôt singulier pour une divinité.


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> faisons une guerre de religion et changeons de Dieu



Ah, c'est une bonne idée. On fait la guerre, puis on échange nos dieux avec la partie adverse. Et après, comme on aura envie de les récupérer, parce qu'on les aimait bien et qu'il en sera de même pour les autres, on recommence la guerre et ainsi de suite


----------



## Craquounette (6 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais qui qu'il en soit, sache que Mackie vomit. Point.



C'est pour marquer son territoire! Une habitude familiale je suppose


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

Non, non ; rien à voir avec son père. Cela figure parmi les multiples pré-requis de la supermodération.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Non, non ; rien à voir avec son père. Cela figure parmi les multiples pré-requis de la supermodération.



Je comprends mieux la recherche du gène de la serpillère. La nomination de Nephou s'imposait donc.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je viens soudainement de prendre conscience de quelque chose de très grave en naviguant sur le forum. Le domaine de l'informatique n'attire pas du tout les filles ! Et pour preuve : PHILIPS n'hésite pas à faire de la pub pour ses rasoirs sur notre forum tant il est sûr d'y trouver le public recherché ! Plus grave encore : Nous avons passé cette année la barre des moins de 5% de filles dans mon école d'ingé (électronique)
> 
> Je crois qu'il est largement temps d'intéresser ces demoiselles à notre domaine, et pour cela je propose de rassembler ici les meilleurs idées
> 
> ...




Les filles n'aiment les nolifes ingrats qui passent leur temps sur des ordis ?

Surprenant :mouais:


----------



## tantoillane (7 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Les filles n'aiment les nolifes ingrats qui passent leur temps sur des ordis ?
> 
> Surprenant :mouais:




Non, ce n'est pas surprenant, mais l'informatique, l'électronique ne se résument pas aux no-life. C'est aussi beaucoup de maths, de logique, etc, domaines qui, même s'il n'attirent pas énormément ces demoiselles, ne les repoussent pas pour autant.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> C'est aussi beaucoup de maths, de logique, etc,



Va dragguer une fille avec du produit scalaire ou des statistiques, filmes-toi et envoie moi la vidéo que je me marre


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Janvier 2009)

Pourtant, c'est dans l'échange d'idées que naissent les relations. Et parler de sciences permet de partager ses connaissances, ses déductions, ses envies, avec une liberté tout à fait séduisante :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pourtant, c'est dans l'échange d'idées que naissent les relations. Et parler de sciences permet de partager ses connaissances, ses déductions, ses envies, avec une liberté tout à fait séduisante :love:



Encore qu'il faille se méfier de la Théorie des catastrophes et des Structures dissipatives


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Encore qu'il faille se méfier de la Théorie des catastrophes et des Structures dissipatives



Poil aux gencives...


----------



## Bassman (7 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pourtant, c'est dans l'échange d'idées que naissent les relations.



On est obligé de causer avant de coucher ensemble ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Janvier 2009)

Bah ça dépend des fois 

Plus le mec est moche, et plus il a intérêt à causer s'il veut coucher


----------



## Bassman (7 Janvier 2009)

C'est pour ça que je n'ai jamais eu a être prolix alors


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Janvier 2009)

Remarque, des fois, aussi, on a pitié et on cède pour le faire taire


----------



## Bassman (7 Janvier 2009)

C'est pas gentil de parler de mackie comme ca


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est pour marquer son territoire! Une habitude familiale je suppose



En même temps, vomir sur ses godasses, je ne vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je n'ai jamais eu a être *prolix* alors


Quel album d'Astérix ?!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pas gentil de parler de mackie comme ca




C'est très bas ça


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Va dragguer une fille avec du produit scalaire ou des statistiques, filmes-toi et envoie moi la vidéo que je me marre



Tintin, tu es encore jeune. Mais je te garantis que tout est possible. Regarde rezba, il draguait avec noyades en nombre... 



MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pourtant, c'est dans l'échange d'idées que naissent les relations. Et parler de sciences permet de partager ses connaissances, ses déductions, ses envies, avec une liberté tout à fait séduisante :love:



Tout a fait. Moi qui ai grandit dans des hôpitaux, j'ai rapidement été amené à corriger les thèses des internes, qui écrivaient comme des pieds. La première, je m'en souviens avec émotion, traitaient des malformations de l'appareil génital féminin. Et bien ça m'a ouvert beaucoup d'opportunités ! 



Bassman a dit:


> On est obligé de causer avant de coucher ensemble ?



Oui.
Il faut au moins pouvoir dire une phrase.
_On baise, un point c'est tout_.
Sinon tu risques le malentendu.



tirhum a dit:


> Quel album d'Astérix ?!...



Prolix, c'est le devin qui sème la zizanie...


----------



## Bassman (7 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui.
> Il faut au moins pouvoir dire une phrase.
> _On baise, un point c'est tout_.
> Sinon tu risques le malentendu.



On s'est compris mon Hurleur préféré, point besoin de deviser d'autres futilités, juste aller à l'essentiel.


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Bah ça dépend des fois
> 
> Plus le mec est moche, et plus il a intérêt à causer s'il veut coucher



j'ai pas besoins de trop parler donc 



Bassman a dit:


> C'est pas gentil de parler de mackie comme ca



vilaine va


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je n'ai jamais eu a être prolix alors





macinside a dit:


> j'ai pas besoins de trop parler donc


Ça va, les chevilles ?!...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Vomir de la truffade qui, d'après les assiettes, venait de la taverne de maître Kanter, est un pêché inexpiable.
> 
> J'ai dit.



non du restaurant dit "les papilles" ... elles ont bien dégusté les papilles ce soir là ... :rateau: et mon canapé aussi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pourtant, c'est dans l'échange d'idées que naissent les relations. Et parler de sciences permet de partager ses connaissances, ses déductions, ses envies, avec une liberté tout à fait séduisante :love:


Ça y est je peux revendre mon stock de bromure.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

tantoillane a dit:


> Je crois qu'il est largement temps d'intéresser ces demoiselles à notre domaine, et pour cela je propose de rassembler ici les meilleurs idées



Eh oh hein, yanna ptèt pas des masses mais nous sommes là tout de même !!!  namméo hein :love: on se cache peut-être mais nous sommes plus nombreuses que tu ne pourrais le croire...  bon j'avoue que tu ne m'as sûrement pas vue par manque d'activité sur le forum récemment mais voilà, je suis là :love:

hem hem... "_votre domaine_"  :mouais: *please explain !!*


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est pour marquer son territoire! Une habitude familiale je suppose



Je ne vomis pas, moi !!!!! Pour avoir une crise de foie, il faut avoir un foie, et j'en ai plus... 



benjamin a dit:


> Non, non ; rien à voir avec son père. Cela figure parmi les multiples pré-requis de la supermodération.



Le fait de ne pas vomir comme le Marsupilami ? Ce pauvre Mackie : laisse lui au moins _un peu_ l'espoir d'avoir un jour son pseudo en rouge, sinon il va vomir de dépit...


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> T'as oublié : roses à l'intérieur.



N'oublions pas les omelettes norvégiennes : chaudes à l'extérieur, froides à l'intérieur... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

Ca donne faim tout ça, à l'heure du déjeuner en plus, mon gentil Momok    :love:

j'aime le lyrisme graphique de tes explications


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ca donne faim tout ça, à l'heure du déjeuner en plus, mon gentil Momok    :love:
> 
> j'aime le lyrisme graphique de tes explications



Voilà : deux phrases et c'est emballé !   :love:
Rendez-vous derrière l'église, comme d'hab'.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

tu sais bien, hein, entre toi et moi ça ne pourra jamais changer, c'est une trop vieille histoire, comme à la grande époque  :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Voilà : deux phrases et c'est emballé !   :love:
> Rendez-vous derrière l'église, comme d'hab'.



J'ai souvenir de cette première fois, ou attendant je ne sais quelle posteuse, la Mok a senti arriver le bon Docéville dans son dos...

Et Amok de réapparaître de derrière l'église, marchant comme Luky Luke, serrant son petit col de chemise tout contre lui, l'oeil humide d'une petite larme s'apprêtant a rouler sur sa joue.

C'est ce jour que naquit l'expression : Tel fût pris qui croyait prendre.
J'en pleure de rire encore aujourd'hui


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai souvenir de cette première fois, ou attendant je ne sais quelle posteuse, la Mok a senti arriver le bon Docéville dans son dos...
> 
> J'en pleure de rire encore aujourd'hui



Pour ma part, c'est un souvenir ému... C'est ce jour là que j'ai découvert l'orgasme, le vrai ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pour ma part, c'est un souvenir ému... C'est ce jour là que j'ai découvert l'orgasme, le vrai ! :love:



le tien ou celui de quelqu'un d'autre?


----------

